# Duvet togs



## Wren (Sep 9, 2018)

I’ve just read about somebody using a 13 tog duvet all year round, do you use the same duvet or change summer and winter ? I use 5 tog in summer, (or just a cotton sheet) and a 10 tog in winter


----------



## gennie (Sep 9, 2018)

I use a 3 tog year round since I moved to Florida but doubt I'd need 13 tog unless I lived in an unheated cabin in the far north.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2018)

I have used 15 and 13 togs in winter when we've stayed where there's been no central heating. ...but here at home, my 10 tog is wayyy warm enough in winter, and during summer I just use a top sheet but I do have 4.5 togs if it gets a little chilly... 

I suppose it depends on how warm and well insulated your home is..


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 9, 2018)

I seem to be missing something!  What are togs?


----------



## Knight (Sep 10, 2018)

tortiecat said:


> I seem to be missing something!  What are togs?


Togs =  Its a rating of its thermal properties - the higher the number, the warmer (and usually thicker) the duvet it is. Average duvets are around 10-12 tog, summer ones 4 tog.

Not needing anything more than a sheet I was curious so I Googled your question.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 10, 2018)

tortiecat said:


> I seem to be missing something!  What are togs?


 
I didn’t know either


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2018)

That's a new one for me!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 10, 2018)

I never heard of that either. All I know is that I have a white comforter for summer which I turn down and use just a sheet for sleeping. In the winter I sleep in my daughters old room because the hubby has the heat turned up to 1000 degrees. I sleep with a warmer comforter with the window open except on the coldest of days.


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks for the information.  I have a duvet/blanket which I use in the winter. Our apartments are
very warm, just need a sheet or light weight blanket in the summer.


----------

